# What extra benefits would you add to a Medicare Advantage plan?



## Dudewho (Nov 29, 2022)

If you were to design a Medicare Advantage plan, what extra benefits would you add to it? Gym memberships, OTC, Food cards, utility coverage?


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 29, 2022)

Hard question to answer without cost.  Gym memberships tend to pay for themselves, but the rest I am not sure would.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 29, 2022)

Optical and dental coverage.


----------



## Muskrat (Nov 29, 2022)

In home care benefit


----------



## Liberty (Nov 30, 2022)

I would have the advantage plan actually adhere to all the treatments and care of regular medicare instead of being a "managed plan" that doesn't always provide the same level of care medicare does.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2022)

Won't do Advantage.  Must be in charge as to who my doctors and hospitals are.  Won't depend on who is on their plan, I choose my own doctors, etc. I make my own plan.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 30, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Won't do Advantage.  Must be in charge as to who my doctors and hospitals are.  Won't depend on who is on their plan, I choose my own doctors, etc. I make my own plan.



I totally agree ! I don't like networks of any kind in healthcare.We have a friend on the advantage plan and is sick and must now wait for this test to be approved or that test to be approved and on medicare it is not like that as far as I know or have experienced.

I realize some people choose the advantage plans for many reasons and if it works for you that is great! Choose the benefits that will work best for your needs!


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 30, 2022)

I have a friend that’s having a terrible experience with her advantage plan. It’s going to be a miracle if she survives the horrible care she is getting. Unfortunately she can’t pass medical underwriting to change back. I would never make that choice.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 3, 2022)

Have any of you received the Medicare Advantage Credit Card??
It says up to $900 benefit for food,utilities and gas..
I received the card from my Aetna Insurance. Expires 12/31

I also see commercials on TV for them..

Anyone used one??


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Have any of you received the Medicare Advantage Credit Card??
> It says up to $900 benefit for food,utilities and gas..
> I received the card from my Aetna Insurance. Expires 12/31
> 
> ...


I wondered if those things were legit. I see ads for them in my news feeds with links to "see if you qualify". Being skeptical of scams, I never tried it. Is there an income limit?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2022)

I have an Aetna PPO (as of May 2022...was on their HMO) via the State of N.J. retiree benefits. The plan is close to excellent. I wish it had dental. As of now we get:
~Free lab testing and imaging
~$10 co pays for doctors, except for annuals and the first post op visits, which are free
~35 hours a week of in home nursing care (if medically necessary) for an unlimited period of time.
~120 days of skilled nursing home care each benefit period (benefit periods start 60 days after discharge from a facility if being readmitted).
~Free diabetes supplies (which I believe all Medicare plans offer).
~More benefits which I currently don't need to make use of 
~Also, I paid absolutely nothing for my in patient and same day surgeries/procedures. 
~Added benefit, I've never had to submit paperwork.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I wondered if those things were legit. I see ads for them in my news feeds with links to "see if you qualify". Being skeptical of scams, I never tried it. Is there an income limit?


Will check it out today!! Wife and I are going shopping..Stay tuned..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2022)

Well the card worked for a tank of gas, I guess we did not buy some healthy foods as if did not work for them at this store....Will try another more popular chain next time..

If anyone is on an Advantage plan they should check with their provider..


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2022)

funeral costs


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 5, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Well the card worked for a tank of gas, I guess we did not buy some healthy foods as if did not work for them at this store....Will try another more popular chain next time..
> 
> If anyone is on an Advantage plan they should check with their provider..


Is this a *credit* card or is it a get goods for *free* card? What's in the "fine print"? I've been seeing adds that seniors can get up to $1,200 to spend as they wish...pay bills, buy groceries, etc. The ads imply that it's free money.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Is this a *credit* card or is it a get goods for *free* card? What's in the "fine print"? I've been seeing adds that seniors can get up to $1,200 to spend as they wish...pay bills, buy groceries, etc. The ads imply that it's free money.


It is a prepaid Master Card..Debit card only no credit or cash back..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 6, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> It is a prepaid Master Card..Debit card only no credit or cash back..


Okay thank you. I hope you can get your full $900 worth.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 6, 2022)

Dudewho said:


> If you were to design a Medicare Advantage plan, what extra benefits would you add to it? Gym memberships, OTC, Food cards, utility coverage?


My Advantage plan already has dental.vision,hearing and gym coverage.  I pay $16 mo.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 6, 2022)

My Humana Advantage plan has dental, vision, hearing, and coverage for transportation to doctor appointments.  It has food delivery if you have been in the hospital and can’t cook afterwards. We have a gym membership at the Wellness Center through Silver Sneakers, which is also one of the plan benefits. 
Right nowI get a $175 OTC benefit (through the Humana otc catalog) quarterly, plus a food card for $35 each month.  It only works at Walmart. 
Humana has a program called Go365, which gives you points for walking/exercising each day, and you can get a $10 gift card each month if you walk at least 500 steps a day. 

Our insurance agent said that Humana was still the best plan for us for next year, and he said it would have even more benefits than it does now. I think that the debit card is one of them, but I haven’t received one yet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Okay thank you. I hope you can get your full $900 worth.


Mine is for$500 (??) and expires 12/31...Might have something to do with my zip code..IDK


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 6, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Mine is for$500 (??) and expires 12/31...Might have something to do with my zip code..IDK


Are you saying that it expires the end of this month, or the end of December of next year ?  If it is for a whole year, it seems odd that it would only be good for one month.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 6, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Well the card worked for a tank of gas, I guess we did not buy some healthy foods as if did not work for them at this store....Will try another more popular chain next time..
> 
> If anyone is on an Advantage plan they should check with their provider..


I have an Advantage plan, but I've never heard about it.




ETA:  just spoke w/my insurance ...she said it may be a 'Flexcard'
You can have the option of using it for groceries or to pay for your utilities, other things.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 6, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I have an Advantage plan, but I've never heard about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the 411 on Flexcards. 
https://www.medicarefaq.com/blog/medicare-flex-card/


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Here is the 411 on Flexcards.
> https://www.medicarefaq.com/blog/medicare-flex-card/


Very helpful..thank you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 6, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Very helpful..thank you.


You're welcome, of course.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Are you saying that it expires the end of this month, or the end of December of next year ?  If it is for a whole year, it seems odd that it would only be good for one month.


The end of this Month..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> ETA: just spoke w/my insurance ...she said it may be a 'Flexcard'
> You can have the option of using it for groceries or to pay for your utilities, other things.


Ditto...So far it has worked for gas purchase..I will see if it will cover my electric bill near the end of the month..


*Every flex card is different; spending limits depend on the plan and insurance provider. However, most insurance companies don't offer near $2,800. 
*

*Some WellCare Medicare Advantage plans may offer a Visa flex card with a spending limit of $200 – $2,000.
*
*Some Anthem Medicare Advantage plans may feature Medicare flex cards.
*
*Some Aetna Medicare Advantage plans may offer over-the-counter (OTC) coverage or a flex card as extra benefits.
*
*Certain Humana Medicare Advantage plans may come with the Humana Flex Card, which has a set spending limit.*
_*When you get a Medicare Advantage quote that includes a flex card, you can find the spending limit and other details in the plan's list of benefits.*_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2022)

Did another $20 gas purchase and $33 Pharmacy...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Did another $20 gas purchase and $33 Pharmacy...


As of right now, I paid my $314 Electric bill online...It states it went through, I will see when their office opens later..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2022)

I have $73 left on the card!! Expires Saturday at midnight..


----------



## MissRJ (Dec 30, 2022)

In 2022 mom and I looked into Part C.
Based upon what we learned about how these Advantage Plans work and what they did not come with we- 
for at least this coming new year decided to stick with our original Medicare.
One of the things that we were looking for was for transportation service back and forth to medical appointments.
In my area that one thing unavailable.
The second thing is,that not all plans will include all of our doctors.
We prefer to choose who we use and what services to use.


----------



## MissRJ (Dec 30, 2022)

Thank you for providing that link.
I did glance through some of the information.
We have Original Medicare and our Blue Cross Supplment plan.

https://www.medicarefaq.com/blog/medicare-flex-card/
Quoted Excerpt:
Flex cards are only available with Medicare Advantage plans.


----------

